# Need bow.



## Bigmike2473 (Feb 19, 2014)

I'm looking for a bow. Any leads. 250 or less.


----------



## chrigging (Aug 10, 2012)

You might try a local pawn shop


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Check in our classifieds.
http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/forumdisplay.php?f=92


----------



## kneekap (Nov 13, 2012)

Are you looking for a bow or one of those new fangled arrrow throwing machines with cams all over it?


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Maybe you should carve a canoe out of a log instead of fishing out of the fancy rig in your avatar... smarty pants!!



kneekap said:


> Are you looking for a bow or one of those new fangled arrrow throwing machines with cams all over it?


----------



## gilstrap23 (May 29, 2013)

I have one for sale for $500 (firm). It's got a ton of extras though. All you need are arrows that fit your draw.

http://houston.craigslist.org/spo/4423161724.html


----------

